# Need ur advice on my graduate film admission portfolio preparation.



## Rambo (Sep 11, 2003)

Hi, guys,
    I am a Chinese student studying Industrial Design, I'm going to apply for the graduate film production programs in the US.Scince my undergraduate degree is not film, I'd really need your advice on the preparation of my visual portfolio and mywritten portfolio.Hope you could help!
    I plan to put 5 pieces of work into my visual portfolio, one piece of product design to show my skills on the generating spacial forms, one piece of die design to show my engineering background, one piece of portait photography work, one piece of web or other form of graphic design to show my skills in graphic design, and one piece of sketch to show my skeching skills.
    And for the written portfolio, I really don't have any experience, would you give my some advice?
    Thank you very much for ur help!

Yours,
Rambo


----------



## Rambo (Sep 11, 2003)

Hi, guys,
    I am a Chinese student studying Industrial Design, I'm going to apply for the graduate film production programs in the US.Scince my undergraduate degree is not film, I'd really need your advice on the preparation of my visual portfolio and mywritten portfolio.Hope you could help!
    I plan to put 5 pieces of work into my visual portfolio, one piece of product design to show my skills on the generating spacial forms, one piece of die design to show my engineering background, one piece of portait photography work, one piece of web or other form of graphic design to show my skills in graphic design, and one piece of sketch to show my skeching skills.
    And for the written portfolio, I really don't have any experience, would you give my some advice?
    Thank you very much for ur help!

Yours,
Rambo


----------



## C (Sep 12, 2003)

Well since you have no portfolio at this time, I would say check out the school you intend to attend and make a portfolio that you think would catch their attention.

I suggest you start writing atleast 2 hrs a day. Make great stuff, and possibly work on some student/indie films as a producter if you can. 

It sounds like you're going for production managment or the like. I would definately read some production books.

Good Luck.

- C. Davis
YELLOW HAMMER PRODUCTIONS


----------



## NotaMono (Sep 12, 2003)

You may want to taylor your portfolio depending on the school.  USC won't even take one, so you just want to make yourself sound like an interesting person in your writing samples.  Some schools may be more technically inclined and some more artistically inclined.  Research each school you want to apply to and submit based on the school's philosophy.  Good luck!

Nota "Needs to update his own protfolio" Mono


----------



## Hoeks (Sep 12, 2003)

for the written portfolio: DO NOT be honest


uh did I just say that? hope NYU woed not read this boards


----------



## Rambo (Sep 12, 2003)

Thanx for all your advices!


----------

